# Serious Allegations Leveled Against Auburn by Former Players



## AbbaDab (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.trackemtigers.com/2011/3...ions-leveled-against-auburn-by-former-players

Serious Allegations Leveled Against Auburn by Former Players by Jay Coulter on Mar 29, 2011 7:39 PM CDT in Football
 1 comment
 Email
 Print
 ..


This afternoon I received an advance copy from HBO of tomorrow night's episode of Real Sports With Bryant Gumbel. The episode focuses on big time college athletics and specifically, the money intuitions and the NCAA make off student athletes.
 The episode spends a considerable amount of time on Auburn and focuses on several Auburn players who say they received illegal benefits while being recruited and playing for the Tigers during the Tommy Tuberville era.
 It's a scathing report that whether true or not, will deliver a huge black eye to the Auburn program.
 Real Sports correspondent Andrea Kramer talks with former Auburn players Stanley McClover, Troy Reddick, Chaz Ramsey and Raven Gray.
 In the report, McClover said Auburn was not the only one to offer him money during his recruitment. While at a football camp at LSU his senior year of high school, he said he was given money for the first time.
 "A booster came up and said, ‘We'd love for you to come to LSU,'" says McClover. "He shook my hand and I had $500 in there. It was called a money handshake."
 Another time, McClover says he received $1,000 while visiting Ohio State on a recruiting trip. According to McClover the school went a step farther. "When I got there (Ohio State) I met up with a couple of guys on the team, we went to a party and they said pick any girl you want," he said.
 Kramer asked him if that meant for sexual services. McClover responded, "Yes." Following that weekend he committed to the Buckeyes. Ohio State denies the allegations.
 McClover says Auburn and Michigan State also provided $1,000 handshakes during his recruitment. But according to McClover things heated up at Auburn.
 "I remember it like it was yesterday," he said. "(A booster said) what do we have to do to get you to come to Auburn University. And I gave them an answer."
 McClover says he received an undisclosed amount of money in a book bag a short while later. "I almost passed out," he said. I felt obligated to them (Auburn)." Kramer points out in the story that there is no documentation to validate McClover's story.
 Kramer also spoke with former Auburn offensive lineman Troy Reddick, who acknowledged receiving money while playing at the school.
 "I was contacted by a representative of a local alumni and offered a large sum of money," said Reddick. He says he didn't accept the money from the Auburn booster.
 Reddick goes on to say that while at Auburn, he became increasingly unhappy because coaches wanted him to change his major because it got in the way of football practice.
 "I changed my major so my classes didn't interfere no more," he says. "But I didn't bother to go (to class) because I knew I was only there to play football."
 Reddick says Auburn coaches became aware of his unhappiness after he started to complain regularly. "After practice, one of the assistance coaches said, ‘I got some mail for you up in my office,'" said Reddick.
 "I went up to his office and he gave me an envelope. I walked back to my truck and opened it up; it was about $500."
 Kramer asked Reddick how many times this happened while at Auburn. "Over that season (his junior year) it happened like two or three times and it happened six or seven times my senior year."
 During his senior season, McClover said he had his eye on a 1973 Chevy Impala that was for sale. "The private seller wanted $7,000 in cash. I went to my booster I know and he gave me the money in a book bag the next day," he said.
 As McClover became better on the playing field, he said he no longer had to ask for money. He said he received money based on the number of sacks he got in a game. Following his memorable 2005 Iron Bowl performance, he said he received $4,000 for his play.
 Former Auburn offensive lineman Chaz Ramsey says he also received money handshakes. "You walk out and fans are lined up for autographs and then some guy shakes your hand and it's a wad full of money - $300 or $400 a game," says Ramsey.
 To Kramer's credit, she does ask Ramsey about his lawsuit (recently dismissed) against the University and whether these allegations are a result of that action. Ramsey says he holds no grudge and he's simply telling the truth.
 Ramsey goes on to say that he benefited from the sale of his student tickets - an NCAA violation. "I would sell tickets all the time," he said. "I'd make a 1,000 a ticket sometimes." During his playing career Ramsey estimates that he pocketed $5,000 to $6,000.
 Former Auburn player Raven Gray says he also received illegal benefits while being recruited in 2007 out of junior college. "This booster man giving me money, I'm going to be loyal to him and go to Auburn."
 Reddick said that following the 2004 Championship Celebration in Auburn, he sold his gold watch as he was walking off the stage. "It was useless to me. My sister's house was being foreclosed on and I need the money to help her."
 Reddick said players never talked about the illegal payments. "Guys will talk about all kinds of criminal activity, but they won't talk about that (illegal payments). I believe a guy would talk about raping a girl before he would talk about getting money."


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 29, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...do-the-tigers-need-to-worry-about-real-sports

Auburn Tigers Football: Do the Tigers Need to Worry About Real Sports? By Ian Berg (Auburn Featured Columnist) on March 29, 2011 - Auburn 2reads
 0 comments
0likes
 Troy Reddick 66 
Erik S. Lesser/Getty Images So far so little is know about what the HBO special will bring. This evening Sports By Brooks released some of the script from his pre-screened copy of the special that is set to release this Thursday night. This special has been getting a lot of play on the message boards around the college football landscape but not a lot of big market news has been made of the allegations or television special.
With the content that is in the report, implications about improper recruiting practices are tossed in the direction of Ohio State, Michigan State and Auburn according to the script. What truth can be found in the special is unknown but one thing is for sure, the perception from this can not be a good one for an already image hurting Auburn Football program. 
The script blatantly states that these institutions had known boosters passing cash bags and cash handoffs to players. It also states that sexual favors and parties were all apart of the recruiting process. Once they got to school, good performances led to payment. Stanley McClover, a former Auburn defensive end, states he received 4,000 dollars for 4 sacks in one Iron Bowl. 
The one saving grace that Auburn may have is that the allegations did not occur under the Chizik years at Auburn and none of the current staff was apart of the allegations either. That does not however ease the pain that the very real possibility remains that allegations pressed from former players like Raven Gray and Chaz Ramsey could lead down a nasty road. Ramsey and Gray were both on the team in 2007 which is still inside the NCAA statute of limitations.
As it stands, one can just simply sit and wait and see what the Real Sports special will bring. If in fact there are allegations that are charged in the special against the program that occur within the statute of limitations, one can only assume that the NCAA will look at a pursuit of justice. They have been dropping the hammer lately.
If anything else comes of this the article will be updated. If not, stay tuned and hold on for Thursday evening.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 29, 2011)

More smoke.  Still no fire.

When are we gonna see some hard evidence?  Is there a bill of sale for this Impala?  If he received $7000 it should show up on his tax return, right?  If it's not reported, did he just admit to tax evasion? If the income is reported on his tax return or if he goes back and pays the back taxes on it, I'll believe him.

The fact that Ramsay tried to sue AU and now (when someone is paying him to say it) he comes out with this info, that really destroys the credibility of his testimony.

Their testimony is not worth a whole lot at the moment.  If they can back it up with a little hard evidence, the party will be over.


----------



## Horns (Mar 29, 2011)

Sometimes when the first bird starts chirping, more birds start chirping. Of course some birds do not want their past to be known.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Mar 29, 2011)

Guess we'll know in a couple of days exactly what this HBO special will contain...after that it'll be about what conclusions you can draw from these "confessions".  Either way... WDE and National Champs!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't believe we only offered that kid $500


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can't believe we only offered that kid $500



You guys are cheap.  Atleast Ohio State got him some girls.  LOL


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe if the NFL was paid like the college players,we'd see better footbal there.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> More smoke.  Still no fire.
> 
> When are we gonna see some hard evidence?  Is there a bill of sale for this Impala?  If he received $7000 it should show up on his tax return, right?  If it's not reported, did he just admit to tax evasion? If the income is reported on his tax return or if he goes back and pays the back taxes on it, I'll believe him.
> 
> ...



BAMA got nailed primarily based on testimony from a former player Gene jelks...many years after his departure, and with no substantiated "Hard facts"...Jelks legal fees were paid by Auburn boosters and former Auburn  head Coach...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You guys are cheap.  Atleast Ohio State got him some girls.  LOL



Yeah but have you seen the girls that OSU hired?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA got nailed primarily based on testimony from a former player Gene jelks...many years after his departure, and with no substantiated "Hard facts"...Jelks legal fees were paid by Auburn boosters and former Auburn  head Coach...



So are you saying that is was a massive Barner conspiracy to bring Bama down by using Jelks as a pawn?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So are you saying that is was a massive Barner conspiracy to bring Bama down by using Jelks as a pawn?



LOL.  No what he is saying is.   

The hammer is coming.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So are you saying that is was a massive Barner conspiracy to bring Bama down by using Jelks as a pawn?




...no, what I was saying is that the NCAA does not require "hard facts"


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...no, what I was saying is that the NCAA does not require "hard facts"



I think that all depends on the school that they are dealing with. Like it or not, some schools don't get the benefit of doubt that other schools would.

Not picking on any particular school but teams like SMU, USC, Bama, and Auburn have an established track record of violations. The NCAA is going to always be willing to accept a lesser burden of proof where habitual offenders are concerned.

BTW - does anyone know the Top 5 schools with the most NCAA violations?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think that all depends on the school that they are dealing with. Like it or not, some schools don't get the benefit of doubt that other schools would.
> 
> Not picking on any particular school but teams like SMU, USC, Bama, and Auburn have an established track record of violations. The NCAA is going to always be willing to accept a lesser burden of proof where habitual offenders are concerned.
> 
> BTW - does anyone know the Top 5 schools with the most NCAA violations?



Yep, I do,...and BAMA is not among the top5


----------



## marknga (Mar 30, 2011)

http://aol.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...ayers-say-they-received-thousands-in-payments


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA got nailed primarily based on testimony from a former player Gene jelks...many years after his departure, and with no substantiated "Hard facts"...Jelks legal fees were paid by Auburn boosters and former Auburn  head Coach...



I wasn't very familiar with this deal, but I read up on it a little.  It sounds like there was a lot that was just taken on testimony.

When Jelks got loans from banks with associations to boosters, it sounds like there was a paper trail there.

Langham's signature on the napkin is the hard evidence that brought him down isn't it?

Maybe testimony is enough for the NCAA, but it would be easy for these guys to prove their statements with a little hard evidence.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yep, I do,...and BAMA is not among the top5



Can you list the top 5 for me?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Can you list the top 5 for me?



no, but Auburn is #3 with 6, UGA is #8 or #9 with 5...Pac 10 teams lead all others I believe,...if you want the list look it up, Arizona state I think is #1
ooops, I stand corrected,...Auburn has 7


----------



## DDD (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the first paragraph and the last sentence in this article says it all.  


http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/03/post_209.html


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

What happened years ago with Auburn has no more to do with last years national championship than it does Bama's 2009 championship being tainted by what happened with Means or any of the other 3 major infractions in the past 13 years.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What happened years ago with Auburn has no more to do with last years national championship than it does Bama's 2009 championship being tainted by what happened with Means or any of the other 3 major infractions in the past 13 years.



no one said it did spots,...I posted the list for Les.


----------



## DDD (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What happened years ago with Auburn has no more to do with last years national championship than it does Bama's 2009 championship being tainted by what happened with Means or any of the other 3 major infractions in the past 13 years.



Thats what the article said as well...

It reflects 0 on Cam, the championship and the new regime, but the program as a whole and the school... thats a whole nother ball of wax.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> no one said it did spots,...I posted the list for Les.



I wasnt really referring to your post Ripper.  Just the whole thing in general.  I used bama because the two cases are similar.

It is no secret what happend back in the Dye time.   We were punished for that.  Is no big surprise that Stanley would say anything right now to hurt Auburn.  Not saying he didnt get cash.  I am sure he did.  He left Auburn a year early against the coaches advice, failed at the NFL level, then had a lawsuit against Auburn that has recently been thrown out.

I would never deny any of what has been said by any of them.   It nothing new.   It has nothing to do with this year or our current program.   If we are doing wrong now they will find it.

When there is blood in the water,  the sharks will circle.  That too is nothing new.   There is not one fan on this board or any other that has not had past players who werer paid.   Not one.  And most of them have been caught.

My thought has always been.  If we, meaning all college teams, have been caught, how many times has it happened where we were not caught.

I am sure there is plenty of truth to all of it but in the end, its just blood thirsty reporting.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 30, 2011)

http://auburn.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1196941


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't believe that the story has not been connected to a Bama Alumni or booster yet. It seems like everytime something comes out about the Boogs, it is a conspiracy started by Bama. Does anyone know if there is any connection between HBO and Bama?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Can't believe that the story has not been connected to a Bama Alumni or booster yet. It seems like everytime something comes out about the Boogs, it is a conspiracy started by Bama. Does anyone know if there is any connection between HBO and Bama?



Originally (back in january) I'd read where two BAMA recruits from years past(never heard of them)had been approached by HBO for this schlock-u-mentary, they insinuated that the producers asked leading questions and tried to steer the answers in order to paint a picture according to the producers' objective.
The BAMA guys apparently refused to co-operate...but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Crimson (Mar 30, 2011)

that is a lot of players.   there is a lot of "smoke" coming from the plains right now.  lets don't forget that chiznick was the d-coordinator there.  

i hope that this isn't true because i don't think that it is good for college football or sec football.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Originally (back in january) I'd read where two BAMA recruits from years past(never heard of them)had been approached by HBO for this schlock-u-mentary, they insinuated that the producers asked leading questions and tried to steer the answers in order to paint a picture according to the producers' objective.
> The BAMA guys apparently refused to co-operate...but I guess we'll see.



I know they were keying on PRothro fo rsome reason.  He did state on film that Bama never paid him and he has never seen bama pay anyone.  

What you are going to find come out of this is a couple hungry broke players who all have bad experience with Auburn saying it happened and it happens everywhere.  Then a bunch of Auburn people, players and coaches, who are going to say it didnt happen and they are full of it.  

The question is, who are you going to believe?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Can't believe that the story has not been connected to a Bama Alumni or booster yet. It seems like everytime something comes out about the Boogs, it is a conspiracy started by Bama. Does anyone know if there is any connection between HBO and Bama?



My guess is that eventually will be by someone.  It always does. 

The obsession that both of these programs have with each other, including us fans, is purely pathetic at times.  

I have read some stuff on both teams sites that have made me question the sanity of people.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I know they were keying on PRothro fo rsome reason.  He did state on film that Bama never paid him and he has never seen bama pay anyone.
> 
> What you are going to find come out of this is a couple hungry broke players who all have bad experience with Auburn saying it happened and it happens everywhere.  Then a bunch of Auburn people, players and coaches, who are going to say it didnt happen and they are full of it.
> 
> The question is, who are you going to believe?



Maybe Cecil?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Maybe Cecil?



What would Cecil have to do with any of this discussion?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

The best thing that Stanley ever did for Auburn was this.  









He gave us a great bumper sticker.

It all went south after that


----------



## Crimson (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> My guess is that eventually will be by someone.  It always does.
> 
> The obsession that both of these programs have with each other, including us fans, is purely pathetic at times.
> 
> I have read some stuff on both teams sites that have made me question the sanity of people.



Very well put.  It is really sad, to be quite frank.

A good buddy of mine (a barner) said it best.  "We should start cheering for UAB and South Alabama because it is just a matter of time before we both get the death penlty."


----------



## Crimson (Mar 30, 2011)

lanierspots said:


> the best thing that stanley ever did for auburn was this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ughhhh!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What would Cecil have to do with any of this discussion?



Because he is so believable and was "all in" with his son and the going ons at Auburn. Surely he did all of his duties as a concerned father about the School he was forcing his kid to go to. I bet he interviewed past coaches, players and professors just to make sure all his basis were covered and he was getting enough for his childs services. He seems like a "take the bull by the horns" kind of Guy and certainly looks out for the best interest of his son.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Because he is so believable and was "all in" with his son and the going ons at Auburn. Surely he did all of his duties as a concerned father about the School he was forcing his kid to go to. I bet he interviewed past coaches, players and professors just to make sure all his basis were covered and he was getting enough for his childs services. He seems like a "take the bull by the horns" kind of Guy and certainly looks out for the best interest of his son.




Look,  Cecil Newton is a dirtbag.  I dont think anyone with a brain will disagree with that.  But there are not even any allegations that Auburn paid Cecil or Cam.  Just people drawing conclusions.


But as far as what people would say if you asked them, do you think Albert Means parents would have told the truth about Albert getting paid before he got caught?

If they ask Nick now if McGregor was offered money to come to LSU in 2003, what do you think he would say?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 30, 2011)

Though I bleed Crimson, We just have to wait and see what the NCAA decides to do.  I have little faith in that organization, but they are the law and whatever they conclude with is what we have no choice but to live with it.

Many of us Bama fans have already decided that the barn is as guilty as sin whine the barners will excuse it all with things like "statute of limitations", "everyone else does it", and yadda yadda yadda.

I look at this the same way I see our current administration, I have absolutely no confidence that they will do the right thing and I have just about become immune to most of what I hear.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Though I bleed Crimson, We just have to wait and see what the NCAA decides to do.  I have little faith in that organization, but they are the law and whatever they conclude with is what we have no choice but to live with it.
> 
> Many of us Bama fans have already decided that the barn is as guilty as sin whine the barners will excuse it all with things like "statute of limitations", "everyone else does it", and yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> I look at this the same way I see our current administration, I have absolutely no confidence that they will do the right thing and I have just about become immune to most of what I hear.




I think that is true for most fans.   People will believe what they want to believe.  Doesn't really matter what is real.   Its just a matter of what you want to believe.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The best thing that Stanley ever did for Auburn was this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if he honked the horn in a gifted $7K Impala?


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think that is true for most fans.   People will believe what they want to believe.  Doesn't really matter what is real.   Its just a matter of what you want to believe.



I guess you know where I stand on this?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> I wonder if he honked the horn in a gifted $7K Impala?



Nope but a brand new Charger will get you everytime..


----------



## golffreak (Mar 31, 2011)

It's just a matter of time before all of the Cam stuff comes out into the open. He and his Dad are both crooked as a stick and you can't believe a word that comes out of their mouths.

As far as Prothro...I don't believe for one second that he didn't accept some cash from someone. Especially after he was injured. He just flat out looked and sounded like he was lieing last night.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

golffreak said:


> It's just a matter of time before all of the Cam stuff comes out into the open. He and his Dad are both crooked as a stick and you can't believe a word that comes out of their mouths.
> 
> As far as Prothro...I don't believe for one second that he didn't accept some cash from someone. Especially after he was injured. He just flat out looked and sounded like he was lieing last night.



Its amazing with all that is going on, some of you still cant get over the Cam Newton thing.   Are you as upset at the Patrick Peterson case?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 31, 2011)

The NCAA is as dirty as Aubarn and 0- HO state.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 31, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> The NCAA is as dirty as Aubarn and 0- HO state.



Tell me how you know O-OH state is dirty?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

It amazes me, as I listen to all the Barners calling into the radio shows, calling these guys liars, saying that there is no proof,and it can't be true because other AU players are saying that they never received anything or did not know anything about it. Why is it that the whistle blower is always the liar? Whether it happened or not some Barners need to pull their head out of the sand and realize that there are reasons why the last 2 coaches signed confidentiality agreements not to discuss recruiting practices and day to day operations of the program.
That's all.....


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> It amazes me, as I listen to all the Barners calling into the radio shows, calling these guys liars, saying that there is no proof,and it can't be true because other AU players are saying that they never received anything or did not know anything about it. Why is it that the whistle blower is always the liar? Whether it happened or not some Barners need to pull their head out of the sand and realize that there are reasons why the last 2 coaches signed confidentiality agreements not to discuss recruiting practices and day to day operations of the program.
> That's all.....



They called Jose Conseco a liar too.


----------



## stravis (Mar 31, 2011)

Stanley McGlover said he was paid while on a recruiting trip to LSU. Who was LSU's coach during that time? 

So, you bama fans ready to admit that saban pays recruits? Or is Stanley a liar?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

stravis said:


> Stanley McGlover said he was paid while on a recruiting trip to LSU. Who was LSU's coach during that time?
> 
> So, you bama fans ready to admit that saban pays recruits? Or is Stanley a liar?



Saban was the coach and he has already made a statement that he knew nothing about it. Now, did Stanley receive something from a Booster while visiting LSU? Who knows? If he said he did then maybe he did. But when you pull your head out of the sand you may realize that when a booster pays a recruit it may not be known by the University. When coaches deliver the goods, that is a different story.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Saban was the coach and he has already made a statement that he knew nothing about it. Now, did Stanley receive something from a Booster while visiting LSU? Who knows? If he said he did then maybe he did. But when you pull your head out of the sand you may realize that when a booster pays a recruit it may not be known by the University. When coaches deliver the goods, that is a different story.



Im not going to even talk about the people who call those radio shows.   We all know what kind of Updykes call there.  Those are different kind of folk in that circle.  All teams

But Fairhope, do you believe what they all said was true?  Just a question.


----------



## stravis (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Saban was the coach and he has already made a statement that he knew nothing about it. Now, did Stanley receive something from a Booster while visiting LSU? Who knows? If he said he did then maybe he did. But when you pull your head out of the sand you may realize that when a booster pays a recruit it may not be known by the University. When coaches deliver the goods, that is a different story.



There's absolutely no way to know if/when alumni or boosters give money/etc. to players. I have no doubt it happens at AU and elsewhere.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

stravis said:


> Stanley McGlover said he was paid while on a recruiting trip to LSU. Who was LSU's coach during that time?
> 
> So, you bama fans ready to admit that saban pays recruits? Or is Stanley a liar?



You can't be that simple minded can you?

He said "booster",...palming cash is as old as Caesar,...anyone can do it...and I don't recall any Coaches being implicated by these guys,...maybe you can pull up part of that interview to "refresh" our memories


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not going to even talk about the people who call those radio shows.   We all know what kind of Updykes call there.  Those are different kind of folk in that circle.  All teams
> 
> But Fairhope, do you believe what they all said was true?  Just a question.



First off, I did not watch the program. I have read about it and heard about it through all the media types. Does it sound a bit foolish to me? Yes it does. However, with the last 2 coaches signing confidentiality agreements upon their dismissal, it sure makes me say hmmmm. Let's face it, it probably goes on everywhere to some extent, but at some places it goes on more than usual. I guess we have moved to a place in society where if you can't supply proof, then what you say is not the truth.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> You can't be that simple minded can you?
> 
> He said "booster",...palming cash is as old as Caesar,...anyone can do it...and I don't recall any Coaches being implicated by these guys,...maybe you can pull up part of that interview to "refresh" our memories



So Ripper.  I will ask you the same question.  Forget the $100 handshakes.  We all know it goes on.  Nobody, coached included, can stop it.  

Do you realistically believe that Auburn coaches, fresh off probation, gave bags, full of money directly to Stanley or any of those guys on HBO last night?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> First off, I did not watch the program. I have read about it and heard about it through all the media types. Does it sound a bit foolish to me? Yes it does. However, with the last 2 coaches signing confidentiality agreements upon their dismissal, it sure makes me say hmmmm. Let's face it, it probably goes on everywhere to some extent, but at some places it goes on more than usual. I guess we have moved to a place in society where if you can't supply proof, then what you say is not the truth.



So since we know there will be no real proof of anything these guys said last night.  If you were the NCAA, would you punish Auburn, considering the players involved, for anything concerning these 4 or Cam Newton?  Forget for a second that you are a Bama fan


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So Ripper.  I will ask you the same question.  Forget the $100 handshakes.  We all know it goes on.  Nobody, coached included, can stop it.
> 
> Do you realistically believe that Auburn coaches, fresh off probation, gave bags, full of money directly to Stanley or any of those guys on HBO last night?



Yep, I believe that it happens.
Recruits, well now that is a different animal all together, much more sophisticated.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So since we know there will be no real proof of anything these guys said last night.  If you were the NCAA, would you punish Auburn, considering the players involved, for anything concerning these 4 or Cam Newton?  Forget for a second that you are a Bama fan



I think they have to look into it because there will be public pressure to do so. If nothing is found or no one can verify what is being said, nothing should happen. I do think that this will continue to spark the Cam situation.


----------



## stravis (Mar 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> You can't be that simple minded can you?




"Simple" That's exactly how I would describe those that are accepting everything that is said at face value. 

It fits what they want to believe, so who cares who's behind it, or what their motives might be, or whether or not they are credible, they believe it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I think they have to look into it because there will be public pressure to do so. If nothing is found or no one can verify what is being said, nothing should happen. I do think that this will continue to spark the Cam situation.



My biggest concern here would be "public pressure".   It could be the end of it all.   I dont believe any proof what so ever will ever show up on the Cam/Auburn deal.  What happened at Miss St, I have no real opinion.

I would never doubt money is funneled at times to players through boosters and that boosters do it on their own.  No way to tract that.  But It is hard to believe that Auburn coaches left bags of cash in their office for this guy to go and pick up.   That makes no sense.


----------



## wareaglejim (Mar 31, 2011)

A bag of cash that McGlover uses to buy an Impala.  Which coach?  Isn't that a question that pops into everyone's mind immediately when you hear that????  Why didn't Kremer ask that question or why didn't McGlover reveal any of those specifics.  I don't know about you fellas, but if I'm a struggling college fresh or soph and someone gives me a bag of cash, I'm sure as the dickens going to remember who that was, coach, booster, or just some dude hanging outside the stadium.  If this were guys like Ronnie, Carnell, Jason Campbell, or any of several other players on that team then I'm extremely worried and flat out ticked off at my university.  Junior Rosegreen was McGlovers best friend on that team and was interviewed about this.  Rosegreen says he was with McG. when he cashed in his Pell grant and they went together to buy his impala with his Pell money.  You see, you just have to step back for a while and realize the source.  Chaz Ramsey, seriously?  Here's a guy who just had a lawsuit he filed against AU tossed out of court.  Read that young man's tweets (or whatever you call them) that have now surfaced where he promised his revenge. Raven Gray? Who?  Did he ever even make it to campus?  Of over a hundred players contacted, these few, all with large axes to grind come forward.  I've heard what these 4 say and I am starting to hear what many former players are now saying in rebuttal.  Whistleblowers are generally disgruntled, I'll give you that.  I'll just say I'll reserve judgement, but I'm not going to be quick to start accusing AU, LSU, Mich. St. or Ohio St. of any improprieties quite yet.  Sadly, now with college athletics and the current "I beat the other guy to the punch" media, who knows what to believe anymore.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

wareaglejim said:


> A bag of cash that McGlover uses to buy an Impala.  Which coach?  Isn't that a question that pops into everyone's mind immediately when you hear that????  Why didn't Kremer ask that question or why didn't McGlover reveal any of those specifics.  I don't know about you fellas, but if I'm a struggling college fresh or soph and someone gives me a bag of cash, I'm sure as the dickens going to remember who that was, coach, booster, or just some dude hanging outside the stadium.  If this were guys like Ronnie, Carnell, Jason Campbell, or any of several other players on that team then I'm extremely worried and flat out ticked off at my university.  Junior Rosegreen was McGlovers best friend on that team and was interviewed about this.  Rosegreen says he was with McG. when he cashed in his Pell grant and they went together to buy his impala with his Pell money.  You see, you just have to step back for a while and realize the source.  Chaz Ramsey, seriously?  Here's a guy who just had a lawsuit he filed against AU tossed out of court.  Read that young man's tweets (or whatever you call them) that have now surfaced where he promised his revenge. Raven Gray? Who?  Did he ever even make it to campus?  Of over a hundred players contacted, these few, all with large axes to grind come forward.  I've heard what these 4 say and I am starting to hear what many former players are now saying in rebuttal.  Whistleblowers are generally disgruntled, I'll give you that.  I'll just say I'll reserve judgement, but I'm not going to be quick to start accusing AU, LSU, Mich. St. or Ohio St. of any improprieties quite yet.  Sadly, now with college athletics and the current "I beat the other guy to the punch" media, who knows what to believe anymore.  Just my 2 cents.



I am a Bama fan and this does make alot of sense.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

wareaglejim said:


> and I'm sorry, I didn't know that "p-ed off" word was classified as profanity.



Ive gotten caught on a few that made me shake my head.  LOL.

Ive been using profanity around my kids all their lives and didnt even know it.  


"I am a Bama fan and this does make alot of sense."

Fairhope, if you have read any of the tweets from some of these guys, it would even make more sense.


----------



## wareaglejim (Mar 31, 2011)

And by the way, do we really believe that major universities like Ohio St. are lining up women on recruiting trips to have intercourse with high school seniors????? To me, that is just a ludicrous statement by McGlover that I am having a very hard time believing.  I can see showing these kids a good time and introducing them to women.  But, Stanley said Ohio St. basically told him to take his pick and have sex with whoever you want.  Maybe I'm still naive, even at my age, but not buying it. I don't think OSU has to resort to this type of tactic to recruit talent.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

wareaglejim said:


> And by the way, do we really believe that major universities like Ohio St. are lining up women on recruiting trips to have intercourse with high school seniors????? To me, that is just a ludicrous statement by McGlover that I am having a very hard time believing.  I can see showing these kids a good time and introducing them to women.  But, Stanley said Ohio St. basically told him to take his pick and have sex with whoever you want.  Maybe I'm still naive, even at my age, but not buying it. I don't think OSU has to resort to this type of tactic to recruit talent.



I would think this happens.   College has really changed since we were there.   I assume you are a old guy like me?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Mar 31, 2011)

wareaglejim said:


> A bag of cash that McGlover uses to buy an Impala.  Which coach?  Isn't that a question that pops into everyone's mind immediately when you hear that????  Why didn't Kremer ask that question or why didn't McGlover reveal any of those specifics.  I don't know about you fellas, but if I'm a struggling college fresh or soph and someone gives me a bag of cash, I'm sure as the dickens going to remember who that was, coach, booster, or just some dude hanging outside the stadium.  If this were guys like Ronnie, Carnell, Jason Campbell, or any of several other players on that team then I'm extremely worried and flat out Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- at my university.  Junior Rosegreen was McGlovers best friend on that team and was interviewed about this.  Rosegreen says he was with McG. when he cashed in his Pell grant and they went together to buy his impala with his Pell money.  You see, you just have to step back for a while and realize the source.  Chaz Ramsey, seriously?  Here's a guy who just had a lawsuit he filed against AU tossed out of court.  Read that young man's tweets (or whatever you call them) that have now surfaced where he promised his revenge. Raven Gray? Who?  Did he ever even make it to campus?  Of over a hundred players contacted, these few, all with large axes to grind come forward.  I've heard what these 4 say and I am starting to hear what many former players are now saying in rebuttal.  Whistleblowers are generally disgruntled, I'll give you that.  I'll just say I'll reserve judgement, but I'm not going to be quick to start accusing AU, LSU, Mich. St. or Ohio St. of any improprieties quite yet.  Sadly, now with college athletics and the current "I beat the other guy to the punch" media, who knows what to believe anymore.  Just my 2 cents.



This pretty much sums up how I feel.  Auburn is the hot topic and they have a history so it makes all these allegations over the last 8 months or so, much more believable.  On a national level, Auburn just won the championship and have a couple of high profile players that will get drafted early in the coming weeks so people are tuning in and reading the reports.

Cash handshakes probably happen all over.  Do I think this guy got $7k to go buy an Impala??  Seriously doubt it, but it shouldn't be hard to show bank records supporting Rosegreens recollection of where the money for the car came from.  Why didn't McGlover name who he got the money from??  Makes you go "hmmm".  

Same as I will wait on more information about all the other stories (Peterson/oregon/osu)..I'll be waiting for more on this before I draw any conclusions.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I would think this happens.   College has really changed since we were there.   I assume you are a old guy like me?



Look not further than Kiffin, Tennessee, and the now defunct Vol Hostess program. They weren't sending those girl out to high school games to play tiddlywinks with these guys.


----------



## wareaglejim (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm just wondering how Kiffen, or anyone else, would set that up?  Do they put out an ad in the school paper, "any female, reasonably attractive, who will agree to have casual sex with strange high school seniors who we want to play football at our institution of higher learning please apply at the athletic dept."?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

wareaglejim said:


> I'm just wondering how Kiffen, or anyone else, would set that up?  Do they put out an ad in the school paper, "any female, reasonably attractive, who will agree to have casual sex with strange high school seniors who we want to play football at our institution of higher learning please apply at the athletic dept."?



There have always been girls more than willing to comply, not saying that they all had sex, but dates for sure,...and if you were ever in college and so inclined, sex was very easy to come by.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I am a Bama fan and this does make alot of sense.



I'm not defending McGlover at all, in fact he could be lying through his teeth, but cashing in a pell grant is easy to do especially if you know that a bag of cash is available and waiting...which incidentally covers up a "paper trail" very nicely.
As to naming the bag carrier, well now, that would prove almost impossible to prove in a court of law, and would create a rather painful counter suit by the "accused" , all these guys have done is issued general "statements" without fingering anyone in particular.
Again, I am in no way defending these guys...but i don't doubt that things like this have happened.
Auburn is in the cross hairs, like it or not, but rest assured, Auburn won't be the only on soon enough.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Its amazing with all that is going on, some of you still cant get over the Cam Newton thing.   Are you as upset at the Patrick Peterson case?



The Cam thing doesn't upset me in the least. I know you want it to, but it doesn't. Auburn hit a grand slam with him last year and won the NC...I have no problem with it at all. In my opinion, he is lieing when he said he didn't know anything, and it will eventually come out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

golffreak said:


> The Cam thing doesn't upset me in the least. I know you want it to, but it doesn't. Auburn hit a grand slam with him last year and won the NC...I have no problem with it at all. In my opinion, he is lieing when he said he didn't know anything, and it will eventually come out.



I dont even think that is questioned.  Everyone knows he knew.  But how would you prove that?  Are you hanging your hopes on the big bad audio tapes that some here were praying for?  LOL

He knew.  He may have even been part of it.  But it appears that they were smart enough to cover their tracks...


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 1, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> This pretty much sums up how I feel.  Auburn is the hot topic and they have a history so it makes all these allegations over the last 8 months or so, much more believable.  On a national level, Auburn just won the championship and have a couple of high profile players that will get drafted early in the coming weeks so people are tuning in and reading the reports.
> 
> Cash handshakes probably happen all over.  Do I think this guy got $7k to go buy an Impala??  Seriously doubt it, but it shouldn't be hard to show bank records supporting Rosegreens recollection of where the money for the car came from.  Why didn't McGlover name who he got the money from??  Makes you go "hmmm".
> 
> Same as I will wait on more information about all the other stories (Peterson/oregon/osu)..I'll be waiting for more on this before I draw any conclusions.



The HBO program has brought a ton of attention to your Barn. You may need to change your signature line in the near future


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 1, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> The HBO program has brought a ton of attention to your Barn. You may need to change your signature line in the near future



My signature line has held true since last November...and holds true today.  When that changes I'll gladly change it.  Until then...WAR EAGLE and Nat'l Champs!!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> My biggest concern here would be "public pressure".   It could be the end of it all.



I remember back in November you saying that all this would eventually bring out SOMEthing on Auburn.  Now I'm starting to believe it.  Everything said so far could be 100% false...but IF there is one single violation out there...big or small...it looks like it will be uncovered.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 2, 2011)

Its a shame they dont get kicked out of the SEC, we only need one school representing the great state of Alabama in the SEC and its LOW tide - i mean Roll Tide.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 2, 2011)

*You mean to say*

that all those football players are not honor graduates of their respective university.   Pretty soon they'll make it sound like the scholarship was worthless and the poor fellas were treated like field hands in a cotton field.


----------

